# Newts/ Salamanders??



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol i had a Tiger Salamander for about 5 years ( he got to be about a foot and a bit long) but he was wild caught ( well not really, the life guards at the pool were gonna throw him onto the road over the fence, so i took him home :3 ) and anyway, he was a cool pet, boring, but cool, so now im thinking i want something like that again, maybe in a fish tank with water though, so like a water newt, anyone ever had one?


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had red bellied newts before. I've had both a mostly water tank and a half land/half water tank. I preferred the mostly water one myself, it looks nicer and the newts seemed healthier.
Paddletails are another cool newt, I've never owned them but I like to watch the ones at the local pet store. I've also had a tiger, she was cool but kinda of a pain since I had to handfeed her. The newts were much more interesting.
If you can provide a large tank and a bit more care, axolotls are really cool. Here is a great site for info on sallies http://www.caudata.org/


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

oh i wanted and axolotls but i couldnt find one anywhere! im thinking maybe leopard gecko? ive always wanted one

arent fire bellied newts poisonous? thats what my cousin said lol


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm, if you go to the site I posted, you can probably find axolotls or even some eggs for sale. They have a extensive for sale forum for different countries. Personally, I dislike leopard geckos. They are pretty and easy to care for but I've never seen a tame one. My crested geckos are easier to handle then the leos I used to have.
Fire belly newts have a very slight toxin in their skins. Some people might get irritated skin if the have their hands in the newt water too long but their isn't enough toxins to make you sick. I don't think even eating a large quantity would make you sick, the same goes for firebellied toads which are also really cool little pets. I have very sensitive skin and the toxins never bothered me.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Remember to do your research before you go out and buy anything. Leopard geckos are desert animals and the others are tropical. They are not really "hands-on" animals, but you still have to clean their enclosures.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

SpiritWolves1 said:


> oh i wanted and axolotls but i couldnt find one anywhere! im thinking maybe leopard gecko? ive always wanted one
> 
> arent fire bellied newts poisonous? thats what my cousin said lol


They are not poisonous, but they do have toxins in their skin. Unless you're highly sensitive and handling them, it will not bother you. Newts and salamanders are definitely _no touch_ pets. Caudata.org is a great resource, and I am esn on there. As you might be able to tell if you find me, I do have some reputation there. My main site is caudata, and I have met a great many breeders and fellow herp lovers on there.

As for leopard geckos, I have a breeding group and a few youngins, along with a few other species. They are handleable, though you need to be careful with them. If you do choose them, make sure you research and don't use sand, etc.

If you have any questions, you may ask me. I keep around a hundred herps myself, numbering among many species of snakes, lizards, salamanders, and frogs. Extensive research is needed, as pet stores and other sites will give you false information. Caudata is the best and _only_ resource I recommend for newts and salamanders. If you go anywhere else, chances are you will get bad information and a dead animal. It is the only completely trustworthy source I know. As for geckos, there are gecko specific forums that I could recommend. Make sure you have everything set up and are positive on what you want. These types of animals require specific care and are easily killed, and usually live between 10-15 years. They are a way different kind of commitment than a hedgehog, though I would say less time consuming but more particular.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a going on 13 year old leopard gecko. Maybe it's just Felina's personality, but she is super sweet. She watches TV perched on the knee of myself or housemate,usually while Pippin is waking up and munching down some chow. I've never been nipped at. The worst Felina has ever done is poop on me. I don't particularly think Leo's are overly difficult to care for. I have had more trouble with bearded dragons and cancer than I have with my Leo's health. Here she is exploring my jacket while I clean her cage. The picture is too big, but here's a link:
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e254/ ... 204958.jpg

Also, you can see her picture on Pippin's Facebook page.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

A little OT, but something else to consider. You are still at the mercy of your parents and you have had a hard enough time convincing them of proper hedgie care/environment. And now you're also keeping one of the babies. 

I would suggest doing the research for a newt/salamander but wait until you move out before you get one.


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

We have a veiled chameleon that is my sons. She is starting to show some neat looking coloration. She is about 8 months old. She must be carrying eggs . The colors are to attract a male, but we aren't going to do that. Now he plans on going to the Reptile Expo Saturday to buy live plants for a vivarium he has started to eventually house a couple of Dart Frogs. 

When the boys were young we had a Tiger Salamander that we had for a couple of years until we got some bad worms and he died. We also caught a snake up north and brought it home. They kept it in a fish tank in the basement. It got loose on morning and they found it and put it back in the tank. Later that day we went to check on HER , we found her with about 10 babies. What a surprise! The local Metropark told us the best thing to do was to take them back up north ASAP so we did. It would be difficult to feed the young. 

Ya never know what these critters lead to. You can get wingless fruit flies, crickets and now we have Hissing Roaches to feed the chameleon. I may have my son try to give Sammy one some day.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

i wont be getting anything else, i just kind of missed my salamander, i see what animals i have now and i know i have enough ( plus you cant really cuddle a salamander etc) im almost at full capacity ( meaning, no i am not saying i have to many to handle, i am saying i wont be getting anymore.)


----------

